# Looking for small fish that prefer top level of tank



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I am getting closer to finally purchasing some fish as my 29 gallon planted tank is almost cycled! I am trying to choose a species of microrasbora or boraras, as well as some dwarf loaches. I figure I have the middle and bottom levels of the tank covered, but I can't figure out what small fish (1"-2") to get for the topmost level. I want a good community fish that isn't going to try and eat the smaller schooling fish! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I have no idea where to go from here!

Sarah


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Guppies and mollies are nice, but mollies need a brackish water :/ I think the danios are top swimmers. There are plenty of fish that are very colorful that dwell near the top. 

I have a 29g will guppies and mollies. Even though people say that guppies and mollies are top dwellers, I have to say mine are all over the place. I am watching them right now, the balloon mollies are searching for leftovers on the bottom and my male guppies are chasing my female guppies all over the tank. But I do have to say its mid to top for them. 

Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some betta species are nice and calm.Betta Albimarginatas are very docile.You have to keep a good tight lid on though as they do jump,and are slim so they can fit through very small holes.Dwarf gouramis and paradise fish are also top dwellers and easier to come by than the bettas.They are pretty docile to other species but will fight their own a bit,though not as bad as male betta splendens.basically you are limited to what you want to spend,lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most livebearers stay toward the top. When it comes down to it, most fish will just adjust to where the food is coming from. 

Mollies don't "need" brackish water. They may like a little salt, but that doesn't make your water brackish.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i have a 29 tall and guess what  a good 8 inch of the top ssection is always empty 

then i got three killie fish and now they stay in top 2 inches again leaving a good 6 inch postion of the tank enpty other than some fish swimming in tht no mans sorry no fishes land now and then 

im finally thinking of getting a betta but wondering if bettas would sleep at the bottom or floating cause if it sleeps at the bottom it wont last more than 3 nights with my bolivians


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My bettas sleep up top.


----------



## Avocado Man (Mar 6, 2010)

In my 20-gallon tank, the danios will often zip around at the top, but then they also like to dart around just above the gravel as well. (I had actually researched this same question before, and read that danios stay in the top, but that's only about half true - at least with the six I have!)

So I know this doesn't necessarily answer your question, but hopefully it will shed a little more light into your decision by letting you know that danios do their own thing.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a couple of Mollies in my 55g tank and they stay at the top a lot, but so do my Grouramis, there quite a bit bigger tho. My Danios swim at the top a lot too, but like Avocado Man said, they dart around everywere. I dont know if any fish just stays in one position in a tank at all times. But, what do I know. My Mollies are at the top more they any others that I have.


----------

